# Support for alien filesystems



## balanga (Dec 4, 2017)

iDoes anyone know of anything like a matrix of FreeBSD support for alien filesystems which show which filesystem, how to mount it, and what sort of access is available?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2017)

I don't think there's such a list. I've never come across one at least. You generally just lookup what you need and work from there. And in general all mount commands are the same, or should be, the only difference might be the filesystem (-t option).


----------



## vermaden (Dec 5, 2017)

balanga said:


> iDoes anyone know of anything like a matrix of FreeBSD support for alien filesystems which show which filesystem, how to mount it, and what sort of access is available?



This is a good place to start (these are `fusefs`ports in the Ports tree):


fusefs-gphotofs
fusefs-afuse
fusefs-chironfs
fusefs-cryptofs
fusefs-curlftpfs
fusefs-encfs
fusefs-exfat
fusefs-ext2
fusefs-ext4fuse
fusefs-funionfs
fusefs-fusepak
fusefs-fusexmp_fh
fusefs-gitfs
fusefs-gnome-vfs
fusefs-gstfs
fusefs-gunzip
fusefs-httpfs
fusefs-ifuse
fusefs-libs
fusefs-libs3
fusefs-lkl
fusefs-mhddfs
fusefs-mp3fs
fusefs-ntfs
fusefs-pod
fusefs-rar2fs
fusefs-s3fs
fusefs-simple-mtpfs
fusefs-smbnetfs
fusefs-sqlfs
fusefs-squashfuse
fusefs-sshfs
fusefs-unionfs
fusefs-wdfs
fusefs-wikipediafs
fusefs-zip


----------



## vince66 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello,

please, can you tell me if fuse's drivers exist also for HFS/HFSplus file system implemented on Apple O.S. ?
Are ports downloadable ?

Thanks in advance.

Vincenzo.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 27, 2018)

vince66 said:


> Hello,
> 
> please, can you tell me if fuse's drivers exist also for HFS/HFSplus file system implemented on Apple O.S. ?
> Are ports downloadable ?
> ...


There is HFS FUSE driver but its not in Ports:
https://github.com/0x09/hfsfuse


----------



## vince66 (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for yor reply.

Please, I have a question. I've not installed the HFS FUSE driver from https://github.com/0x09/hfsfuse, but I've soved the problem typing:  `#kldload fuse`

What this means ? maybe that the fuse module was in the kernel but not loaded ?
If so, generally speaking, in which a way can I verify the modules that are in the kernel and not loaded ? Only with the command kldstat ? or .... ?

Tips are welcome.
Thanks in advance.

Best Regards.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 27, 2018)

Modules are (usually) not loaded at boot unless you specify them in /boot/loader.conf.

Any modules that you load manually via `kldload <modname>` will disappear when you reboot (they won't be loaded automatically for you).

See /boot/defaults/loader.conf for the syntax to use to load a module (section at the bottom labelled *Module loading syntax example*).  DO NOT edit the defaults file, though.


----------

